# Forge World Update 21/12/2012



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

*VOSS PATTERN LIGHTNING STRIKE FIGHTER *










Following the Saint-Saen Crusade’s liberation of twelve worlds in the Segmentum Obscurus, STC patterns were recovered for an air superiority fighter, smaller and more agile than the iconic Thunderbolt. The Lightning has since been disseminated to other worlds with strong ties to the Imperial Navy – notably Bakka and Hydraphur – and production has recently begun within the Segmentum Solar, resulting in the Voss Pattern Lightning Strike Fighter. 

The ‘Strike’ variant of the Lightning is equipped with a potent armament of six Hellstrike missiles as well as its twin-linked lascannon, fulfilling a dedicated ground attack role. Designed by Daren Parrwood, the Voss Pattern Lightning Strike Fighter is a detailed multi-part resin kit, supplied with a twin-linked lascannon and six Hellstrike missiles. This model is fielded using the rules for the Lightning, which can be found in Imperial Armour Aeronautica.This model is available to pre-order now for despatch from the 4th of January.


*JUSTAERIN TERMINATORS
*









The black-armoured Justaerin were the pride of the XVI Legion Astartes. Tasked with forming the ‘point of the spear’, their attacks were directed at the heart of an opposing target or a decapitation strike against an enemy force. The Justaerin and their commander, First Captain Ezekyle Abaddon, were early proponents of Tactical Dreadnought armour, and many entered combat in singularly-modified Cataphractii pattern Terminator plate. 

Designed by Will Hayes, the Justaerin Terminators set contains five detailed multi-part resin bodies, each packed with Legion-specific iconography. These can be combined with our Cataphractii Power Fists, Power Axes and Special Weapons sets as well as the new Justaerin weapons, allowing for a huge variety of modelling options. Available to pre-order now for despatch from the 4th of January. Justaerin weapons shown in some images sold separately.



*JUSTAERIN WEAPONS SET*










The black-armoured Justaerin were the pride of the XVI Legion Astartes. Tasked with forming the ‘point of the spear’, their attacks were directed at the heart of an opposing target or a decapitation strike against an enemy force. The Justaerin and their commander, First Captain Ezekyle Abaddon, were early proponents of Tactical Dreadnought armour, and many entered combat in singularly-modified Cataphractii pattern Terminator plate.

Designed by Will Hayes. The set contains a multi-melta, four Phobos-pattern combi-bolters and five Cthonian-pattern power axes. Justaerin Terminators shown in some images sold separately. Available to pre-order now for despatch from the 4th of January.

_Thanks Boc _​

*EMPEROR'S CHILDREN LEGION BRASS ETCH*










Uniquely amongst the Legiones Astartes, the Emperor’s Children, and their primarch Fulgrim, were granted the singular honour of bearing the Palatine Aquila upon their chestplates. The Master of Mankind’s personal heraldry was otherwise only granted to the most legendary heroes of the Imperium. 

Designed by Paul Rudge, this sheet of Emperor’s Children Legion Etched Brass Symbols is packed with over fifty detailed brass Legion symbols and numerics, as well as Palatine Aquilas. These symbols are perfect for use with our full range of Space Marine Legion Infantry and Vehicles to further personalise your IIIrd Legion force. Available to pre-order now for despatch from the 4th of January.


*LEGION MKIV POWER WEAPON SET*








The warriors of the Legiones Astartes are the Imperium’s elite, and their officers are commonly equipped with the finest wargear imaginable. In the 41st Millennium, the Armouriums of the great Space Marine Chapters contain many war-relics, ancient weapons with histories as noble and storied as the battle-brothers that have borne them into combat. Designed by Will Hayes, the MkIV Power Weapon Set contains a huge variety of weapons and equipment. 

The kit comprises ten melta-bombs, five pairs of arms, four Tigrus-pattern bolt pistols, three power fists, three lightning claws, two power axes, two power swords, two chainswords, two Charnabal Sabres, two combat blades, two hand-flamers, two plasma pistols, a thunder hammer, a heavy chainsword as well as two modified MkIV torsos. This cornucopia of wargear is perfect for use with our range of resin Space Marine Infantry, and is also fully compatible with Games Workshop’s plastic kits.Space Marines and accessories shown in some images sold separately. Available to pre-order now for despatch from the 4th of January.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Words_of_Truth said:


> *VOSS PATTERN LIGHTNING STRIKE FIGHTER *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sex. On a flying stand. :victory:


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

I like the weapon set. It can really make certain figures stand out. And since current Power Armor in many chapters is made of salvaged components, all pieces are usable.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Left off:



*JUSTAERIN WEAPONS SET*










The black-armoured Justaerin were the pride of the XVI Legion Astartes. Tasked with forming the ‘point of the spear’, their attacks were directed at the heart of an opposing target or a decapitation strike against an enemy force. The Justaerin and their commander, First Captain Ezekyle Abaddon, were early proponents of Tactical Dreadnought armour, and many entered combat in singularly-modified Cataphractii pattern Terminator plate.

Designed by Will Hayes. The set contains a multi-melta, four Phobos-pattern combi-bolters and five Cthonian-pattern power axes. Justaerin Terminators shown in some images sold separately. Available to pre-order now for despatch from the 4th of January.​
Already picked up Justaerin with weapons haha


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Well that means no Emp Children only armors, at least not for a while as the etched brass has a chest piece for marines. Now to decide Emp Children or Alpha legion. I really want to see the Primarch minis before I make my choice buuuut.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

LEGION MKIV POWER WEAPON SET probably the most useful set to come out of the HH stuff so far.

I will probably pick one of these up.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Viscount Vash said:


> LEGION MKIV POWER WEAPON SET probably the most useful set to come out of the HH stuff so far.
> 
> I will probably pick one of these up.


Have to agree, i can see loads of this stuff making its way into standard 40k marine armies too and its alot of bang for your buck too.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> Have to agree, i can see loads of this stuff making its way into standard 40k marine armies too and its alot of bang for your buck too.


I wound up picking this one up as well. At first I was put off by the price, but then I really looked at how much shit was in there, and it's really quite good. Come to me, my pretties...

Only problem is FW takes about a month to get to me, so I probably won't get it until early February


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I haven't spent any time at all on my SWs in the last 10 months, but these new releases are making me reconsider. All the new weapons packs look fantastic.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

That big chainsword means another possibility when converting a Ragnar Blackmane mini... not as barbaric as Seth's but still good. I'll be picking up that pack.


----------



## TRU3 CHAOS (May 21, 2010)

Those Terminators will be a new era for players to finally legitimately attempt to make Primarch Models. I think they already are making primarch models. But for conversion artists and people wanting to save a few bucks, this will definitely be of some help.


----------



## Sothot (Jul 22, 2011)

Unsure if this is the best place to ask this, but:
Any idea if that artwork with the Necron flyers could possibly be a hint at the release of IA 12? Is the release already common knowledge?


----------



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

I was thinking the same thing there. Hopefully more information regarding it will come soon.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Those new terminators look really splendid. Forgeworld are really doing so well with those kits, they must sell like hot cakes!


----------



## chilledmonkeybrains (Sep 6, 2012)

It's probably just me, but that strike fighter looks like an old Renault. With wings. And guns:

http://img138.imageshack.us/img138/3884/renault5gtl5door1979wal.jpg

Dat's a rude set of wheels...


----------

